# Nextbook tablet will not download adobe flashplayer



## sailaway1123

Issue: Nextbook, next3, android tablet will not download adobe flashplayer. Device cannot stream videos or movies.

Model: Nextbook, next3, 8.4 multimedia android tablet. Android os.

Problem: Download message says os does not support adobe flashplayer. Icon for downloading this program is resident on tablet. 

Query: Is there an alternate flash player that can be downloaded to nextbook,next3 android tablet to stream tv and movies?


----------



## etaf

i have moved to the android-phones-tablets forum


----------



## sailaway1123

etaf said:


> i have moved to the android-phones-tablets forum


ETAF:
will forward any solution from TechGuy Forum. Please reciprocate any solution you may have. This Nextbook, Next3 Tablet should be able to download Adobe Flash Player, but it can't. Looking at other browsers which might be able to stream videos and movies.


----------

